# Disney/Pixar's Soul



## hessproject (Dec 30, 2020)

Watched this last night, really enjoyed the soundtrack, which I guess is unsurprising with for a movie with an opening scene about "getting swept away" by music. Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross with lots of great ethereal atmospheres and synth work:



And a good bit of jazz from Jon Batiste (the main character is an aspiring jazz pianist):


----------



## Kobiy86 (Jan 1, 2021)

Just saw it, it’s a great movie. Right now I’m listening to the Soundtrack again. „Epiphany“ is my favorite!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 2, 2021)

just saw it last night. enjoyed it


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 2, 2021)

great movie with a lot of resonance for our profession!!


----------

